# ALPS Touchpad detected as PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse.

## erikderzweite

Hello,

I am trying to setup my touchpad on FSC Amilo Pi 2515 and unable to make it work properly with synaptics driver. It is detected as "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" according to /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0063

N: Name="PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/trouble-shooting.txt says "If it is identified as a "PS/2 GenericMouse" or "PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad", something is wrong." I tried booting the kernel with  i8042.reset i8042.nomux, but that achieved no effect. 

Relevant Xorg.conf snippet:

```
  Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Option  "Protocol"      "alps"

        Option  "Device"        "/dev/input/event6"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "on"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

  EndSection

```

so, what could I miss? Will appreciate any help.

----------

## comprookie2000

did you try;

"Protocol" "auto-dev"

or

"Protocol" "event"

----------

## erikderzweite

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> did you try;
> 
> "Protocol" "auto-dev"
> 
> or
> ...

 

I just did. Nether protocol works 

```
(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"
```

----------

## comprookie2000

Anything here help;

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

----------

## erikderzweite

Been there, seen that, didn't help. I assume it is a problem with the kernel now - touchpad should be recognized as touchpad, not wheel mouse.

----------

## erikderzweite

It's not a bug, it's a feature by the look of it. I seem to have elantech touchpad. Does anyone know how to set it up with synaptic driver? 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"    "5"

    Option "CorePointer" "on"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

    Option "EmulateWheel" "on"

    Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

    Option "YAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Sensitivity" "1.5"

EndSection
```

So far the above xorg.cong snippet is the only way I can enable scrolling (two-finger scrolling is the only option).

----------

